# Curve Molding



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's a way to make curve molding without the expense of expensive bits and using what we got.
Making curved molding with the tilting router lift
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bQce6QNfEkc

And his site, take time to look on all his site. a quite special guy.
Making curved molding

And building the jig.
http://woodgears.ca/router_lift/build2.html


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I could not agree more. I watch all his videos and then go back to them as reference material.


----------

